# Buying house in Melbourne best for family with children



## user20000 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I live in Brisbane with family. Brisbane is too hot and not much to do for our lifestyle. I am considering moving to Melbourne and I really appreciate if you can help me with finding the best place in Melbourne to live / buy a house.

Please tell me what are the top 3 suburbs that tick all the boxes below (or at least most). 

1- Safety and low crime 
2- Close to top schools
3- Affordable house prices ($700k-$1mil max) for a decent house 
4- Established areas with good neighborhood (not a snob! but decent community is important for my family to raise a child)
5- Happy to travel a bit for work to CBD but not more than 45-60 minutes
6- Last but not least, a good investment for future to buy a house

I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## eolvc (Nov 2, 2017)

Melbourne is a good city to live and have many opportunities.Finding home is not tough there.You can consult with real estate agents or can take a rental property near your workplace.After taking a rented house you can get idea for better option that which particular area is good for you


----------



## Regis_Thorn (Feb 12, 2018)

yeah, I am in the same case, moving from Bangkok to Melbourne, and I have been advised to rent an apartment in Melbourne at first, and once here, to buy something, being sure of everything before taking a precipitated decision


----------



## MandyKA (Feb 19, 2018)

Definitely rent a house or flat first. Melbourne weather is totally different to Brisbane. For me it was too wet and rainy, but maybe you like that kind of weather. I am now near Sydney and it is great - not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## ChloeBB (Oct 26, 2016)

Melbourne is a great city for families. And I think you should contact few real estate agencies to see what will they offer your. Personaly think you should't waste money on rental property. That money you can invest in your new home.


----------

